# Unlicensed builder?



## Bima (Mar 16, 2005)

What sort of insurance does an unlicensed contractor have to carry so that I can let him and his guys remodel my kitchen?
Second question: Can one be sued and lose one's house if it is homesteaded?


----------



## bdnlq1l (Mar 18, 2005)

I believe its $500k.  However, been there done that.  I wouldn't walk, I'd run from that guy!  MY neighbor, an unlicensed contractor, ripped me off for over $12k!!  Get a licensed contactor with PLENTY OF REFERENCES!  Don't be skimpy or hasty because you'll pay for it later.  BELIEVE ME, I KNOW!!


----------



## bdnlq1l (Mar 18, 2005)

Sued the guy too!!  You know where it got me?  No where!  He has nothing in his name!  Civil Court defends the criminal not help the victim!  Take my advice again.  Use a LICENSED CONTRACTOR WITH PLENTY OF REFERENCES, THAT YOU'VE CHECKED!! You will be doing yourself a BIG favor.


----------



## BillsCatz (Dec 4, 2005)

Unlicensed builders can't even get builders insurance around here (Mass).  If something goes wrong, you're stuck.  Hire a licensed contractor and get what you pay for.


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Dec 15, 2005)

Licensed contractors are required to have liability insurance, workers comp (CA) and post a bond with the contractor lic board. That way if one of their employees slips and falls you don't fall with them. Referrals, check them or at least talk to people that have had some work done. We rarely refer others in the trade UNLESS we know them and trust them. Not just we know of them.


----------



## Jarred Thompson (Jan 22, 2006)

It depends on what state you are in I am an unlicensed contractor and I have never had any problems or complaints filed against me and I have NEVER taken any money.  In FL  a licensed contractor can come out and get a deposit from you and never come back and their is nothing you can do about it.  I worked on a house on the beach worth 3.5 million dollars and a licesned contractor walked away with over $100,000 of the owners money and the state said their was nothing they could do for him. I ended up finishing the house for half the costs of a licensed contractor.


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Jan 23, 2006)

Jared, I'm glad to hear you are a stand up guy. In California if you contract wiothout a license it can get sticky and they tend to fine you quite heavily "if" you get caught. We all know CA is a very controlling place... o well.  That said, if a contractor takes money and doesn't deliver people should file a complaint with the contractors lic board and then pursue it civily.
SUE THE BUM.  The other side of the coin is... a a licensed contractor if the customer refuses to pay up at the end of a job we can file a lien against his property and that will effectively keep him from selling or refinancing until the lien is lifted. So I guess it's jusst CYA.


----------



## tamarep (Feb 6, 2006)

yah right! never get a contractor without insurance. coz something goes wrong  it would put also the blame on you. better to have an insurance than sorry. try http://www.insurance-quote-free.com see amuzing price of insurance companies.


----------

